# List of EV Parts



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not know how to make a chart, but can someone please make this into a chart, because there should be a place to write how many of each item is needed.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I just posted a new section (What tools are needed) at the bottom. Obviously, I do not know which they are. So can someone please fill this part in? Thank you. I do not see a place anywhere for what tools are needed.


----------



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

The possible scope both on parts and tools is pretty wide. The parts required depend on the motor/controller/driveline combination; and for tools, it depends on whether or not you're considering only additional tools (compared to doing an ICE engine replacement, for instance), and it also depends on the level of DIY fabrication or restoration work that you'd expect to be doing.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Should be separate. Moved to here. Will start with essentials and recomended, may need conditional and optional categories as we did here.


----------

